# How much does your groomer charge...



## BentleyG (May 21, 2013)

All together for a hair cut and nail clipping?
I know this may vary but curious to see if there is a certain number that pops up more than once. Thank you in advance.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to give my mobile groomer $100 (including tip).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> I used to give my mobile groomer $100 (including tip).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:w00t: holy cow and I thought the $50 I pay for Pipper was a lot. Guess I'm basing it on the fact that I only pay $25 to get MY hair cut and Pipper is double that.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie is 42, Kris is 45.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

My girls are $50. each.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I pay $45 for Bailey in North Carolina. My groomer owns the salon so I don't have to tip.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy's first hair cut was 45.00. Since then we are on a weekly grooming schedule where she gets a bath and brush out every week and a trim every 6 weeks.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

$45 each plus tip in North Texas.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

37.00 each, I tip the wash girl, she is sweet to my babies.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*We Live in a small town in Pa- I Pay 50.00 And Tip $10.00*
*Nickee**


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

38.00 dollars for everything including anal glands.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I pay $40


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Gotta love South Carolina, I pay $28.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I do my own stuff but my Mom pays $70.00 (Yorkie) and then a tip on top of that. Quite expensive here.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

In Studio City at Kriser's, a really nice pet store, it's $45. However, I only have them clip Zooey's nails and express anal glands, which is $15, because I use what I would pay for grooming to pay for insurance.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

$35 for a full grooming.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I pay for bath, grooming, nails and a bow and with tax it's $27.50. She owns the shop but I still tip her 10.00 because she is awesome and she doesn't charge enough. We are in Northeast TN


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I pay $40 and then tip $8...it includes wash, condition, blow dry, cut, nails, anal glands and a bow or bandana. They are so good with her. Plus, I board her there when necessary and they are so wonderful with her.*

*When I first got her, I used a groomer here in town, but after having her there four times, I kind of thought they would know me. On the fourth trip when they asked if I had been there before, I thought, ya know this is ridiculous. *

*So, this place was recommended to me and I'm glad. Its a little more of a drive, but well worth it. Its also a dog park, and because I get her groomed there regularly, I can use the dog park any time I want...6 days a week. On Saturday they spray for fleas and ticks..*


----------



## BentleyG (May 21, 2013)

That is SO awesome - the park and the spraying on Saturdays. I would love to find a place like this... Sounds absolutely wonderful! I am going to be a tad picky with where I decide to take Benny. I wouldn't mind to drive a little further for great care and service, because we are in a small town in pa.




nwyant1946 said:


> *I pay $40 and then tip $8...it includes wash, condition, blow dry, cut, nails, anal glands and a bow or bandana. They are so good with her. Plus, I board her there when necessary and they are so wonderful with her.*
> 
> *When I first got her, I used a groomer here in town, but after having her there four times, I kind of thought they would know me. On the fourth trip when they asked if I had been there before, I thought, ya know this is ridiculous. *
> 
> *So, this place was recommended to me and I'm glad. Its a little more of a drive, but well worth it. Its also a dog park, and because I get her groomed there regularly, I can use the dog park any time I want...6 days a week. On Saturday they spray for fleas and ticks..*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I pay 40$ for a full hair cut (lot to cut). If it's only a bath with a touch up I pay 25$. No tips. She is the owner. I don't use her often, most of the time I do Charlie myself. When the snowbirds are here, she is busy, busy, busy. You need to get an appointment more than a month in advance. She is 5 minutes from my house. It's appointment only, so there is never another dog there when she does yours. She calls when she has finished the dog.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You mean the dogs are suppose to be paying me for their grooming?!? I've been ripped off!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I pay $35.00 for bath, clipping nails, and expressing anal glands plus a $5 tip.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I pay $42.00 for each of them and both Groomers do a fantastic job.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jmm said:


> You mean the dogs are suppose to be paying me for their grooming?!? I've been ripped off!


Wow, Jackie. If they pay up what they owe you, you should have a very nice vacation coming. :innocent:
I pay $40 for trim, private clip and nails. I bathe Tyler myself. When he had really long hair it used to be more like $60 because of all the knots but now we're under control. I don't tip - she works from her apt. She adores Tyler and Tyler her.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I pay $55 + tip for Bailey here in Northern VA. I used a mobile grooming service when I was in Charlotte, NC a couple of weeks ago and they charged $75 + tip. I haven't gotten Emma professionally groomed yet but I think her haircut would cost about the same.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm in Arkansas and pay $25. for full groom. Have been paying that for years so I'm sure it will go up soon! I tip $5.


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

I pay 14.99 + any frontline. My MIL owns and operates a kennel/grooming facility. I have been doing a lot more grooming with Mykko than I did before with my other malt. 

In Hawaii I paid 65.00 for a full groom and I tipped $20.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I have paid 35 for Simba but as much as I wanted to come back cos it's fairly cheap and their amazing reviews on yelp, I did not like how my Sims ended up - nothing like the picture I gave them and quite choppy. Good thing he's pretty cute as is. I'm in the San Francisco area- is there one recommended by other SMers? Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Gotta love South Carolina, I pay $28.


SC!! I was born in Orangeburg!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

$40 plus $10 tip. The tip may be more if Maddie is being difficult!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure what my groomer charges me, around $46 or $47 I think, but I pay her $50 per dog. 

We go every 5 weeks. But Tinker skips every other grooming,.

So I take four dogs, then 5 weeks later 3 dogs, then 5 weeks later 4 dogs, etc.

It sure it expensive!! :w00t: If I had the nerve I'd do it myself, but I like them to look good!!! :blush:


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

I pay $50 plus a $10 tip for the bath, scissor cut, nails and glands.Well worth it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball has had he same groomer for all of his seven years ... her name is Betsy Monroe.
She insists on only charging us twenty dollars. We tip her another twenty ... because we wouldn't feel right doing otherwise. 

We always give Snowball his bath at home ... and, Betsy does the rest ... except we will only allow Snowball's vet to express his anal glands if needed. (since we learned that anal glands can be *over expressed* ... it isn't done anymore unless he is really sick with a questionable bowel problem). 

Betsy cuts Snowball's hair, trims his nails and files them, checks his ear, and does an all over body check for ticks, etc. I feel so blessed that we have a groomer (she has certification as a vet tech, too) who is always there for Snowball.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I pay $65 plus tip for the whoel shebang to our mobile groomer. It's a bit more expensive vs a salon, but I love the convenience of it.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

We just switched groomers and I pay $45 for full service plus her nail polish and I tip $10 since Dais is so easygoing and likes being groomed (the new groomer said she was an angel)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo 35 dollars plus tip for the works and I mean everything! Zach is 75 because he is so much bigger. She does a fabulous job and takes 3 hours per dog and it shows! Vero Beach Prices. Winter Park it is more expensive.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! With 3 Maltese, I am saving myself a lot of:faint: money by doing my own..:chili::aktion033:


----------

